# Claw marks all over! Help!



## doenightmare (Dec 15, 2008)

For the last month or so, we have been finding claw marks all over our road system - especially on top of a cutover ridge. Sometimes they are next to poop, as shown in pic2. They all seem to be on dirt and on roads. I figure it's a territorial thing, and either bobcat or yote. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coastie (Dec 16, 2008)

Offhand, I'd say Coyote but without seeing the actual track I could be wrong. Next time you look, try to disregard the scratching itself and observe the tracks which may be close by. If they are fairly round with no claw marks visible it is a cat, if you can see the toe nails, especially on the two middle toes, it is a canine. Check this site for some good information.

http://www.bear-tracker.com/caninevsfeline.html


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd say it was a yote. I see them a lot on my place in middle Ga.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 16, 2008)

set out some traps and find out


----------



## carabrook (Dec 16, 2008)

how do you say armadillo


----------



## rip18 (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like typical coyote scratching...


----------



## JamesG (Dec 16, 2008)

Coyote


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 16, 2008)

carabrook said:


> how do you say armadillo



That is not a dillo.  Looks like a yote scent post.  Good place to set a trap.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 16, 2008)

Santa Claws


----------



## NoOne (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll be the first one, black panther


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2008)

Yote.


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Dec 16, 2008)

Currahee said:


> I'll be the first one, black panther




"I didnt mean to ruin your Blank Panther Party"


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Dec 16, 2008)

*Rmurrdiller*



carabrook said:


> how do you say armadillo



R-MURR-DILLER ! That is how we say it in Georgia !


----------



## Luckybuck (Dec 16, 2008)

Coyote.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 16, 2008)

Nasty stinkin Coyotes.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 16, 2008)

No doubt yote.


----------



## larpyn (Dec 16, 2008)

coyote. no doubt. i've seen 'em do it. they crap, they scratch... not unlike some dogs


----------



## goodenclass81 (Dec 27, 2008)

We have been finding alot of the same signs on our property. 
100% coyote and lots of them.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 1, 2009)

yote


----------



## steve9616 (Jan 1, 2009)

chupacabra


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 2, 2009)

steve9616 said:


> chupacabra


----------



## james hyde (Jan 4, 2009)

Coyote, that little prize below the marks in the second picture is a dead giveaway.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Probably your neighbors dogs!!! Or it could be...a DEMOCRAT!!


----------



## patriot15joe (Jan 20, 2009)

bigfoot?


----------



## dhuss99 (Jan 20, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> Probably your neighbors dogs!!! Or it could be...a DEMOCRAT!!



Scary to think it could be Nancy Pelosi sneaking around your woods


----------



## RSmith (Jan 21, 2009)

Coyote, it is pairing up time and they are establishing territory


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 21, 2009)

dhuss99 said:


> Scary to think it could be Nancy Pelosi sneaking around your woods



What kind of trap would you use???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 1, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> What kind of trap would you use???



you use a gun trap 



and these marks are for sure those of yotes. We have them in talbot county too.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Feb 2, 2009)

its a yeti


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 2, 2009)

james hyde said:


> Coyote, that little prize below the marks in the second picture is a dead giveaway.


I noticed that as well... Scat in the same picture.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 4, 2009)

carabrook said:


> how do you say armadillo


thats from an armadillo


----------



## GODZHUNTER77 (Feb 4, 2009)

Those droppings are from a coyote


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 4, 2009)

droppings are but i dont believe ths scratches are i dont know why a coyote we would be sctraching i think the scracthing is armadillo


----------



## boo (Feb 5, 2009)

coyote


----------

